# Désabonnement Apple TV+



## Goupil76 (10 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je suis abonné à AppleTV+ et veux résilier l'abonnement. Apparemment on ne peut pas le faire via le web, mais uniquement avec un produit Apple. Donc comme j'ai un iMac sous Catalina, je vais dans le Mac App Store, je choisis mon compte, je clique sur "Afficher les informations", puis en face des "Abonnements", sur "Gérer", et après avoir entré les identifiants de connexion, je tombe sur une page blanche :







Je veux donc déclarer un problème chez Apple, je me connecte sur https://reportaproblem.apple.com avec Safari, j'entre mes identifiants et j'obtiens une belle erreur 404 :






Quelqu'un saurait-il comment se désabonner ?

Merci d'avance.

Goupil


----------

